# Holland gewässer tipp



## momobobby (3. Februar 2010)

_*Hallo *_zusammen...ich mache meinen ersten Urlaub meines  lebensctraurig genug) und ich freu  mich tierisch drauf denn es wird zugleich  mein erster Angelurlaub sein.Ich möchte mit einen kolegen zusammen ab  mitte August nach Holland fahren.Da es echt viele Gewässer und Kanäle in  Holland gibt frage ich mich wohin genau wir fahren sollen|kopfkrat da wir früh genug  buchen müsssen.Über einen tipp oder geheimniss/(garantifang see) würde ich mich echt  freuen#6 !!!Denn mein erster  urlaub darf auf jedenfall nicht als desaster enden...Aber ich freu mich  auch schon so auf meinen ersten AngelUrlaub:k:mdanke im  vorraus


----------



## malabu (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*



momobobby schrieb:


> _*Hallo *_zusammen...ich mache meinen ersten Urlaub meines lebensctraurig genug) und ich freu mich tierisch drauf denn es wird zugleich mein erster Angelurlaub sein.Ich möchte mit einen kolegen zusammen ab mitte August nach Holland fahren.Da es echt viele Gewässer und Kanäle in Holland gibt frage ich mich wohin genau wir fahren sollen|kopfkrat da wir früh genug buchen müsssen.Über einen tipp oder geheimniss/(garantifang see) würde ich mich echt freuen#6 !!!Denn mein erster urlaub darf auf jedenfall nicht als desaster enden...Aber ich freu mich auch schon so auf meinen ersten AngelUrlaub:k:mdanke im vorraus


 
Hi Momobobby.....

erstmal Glückwunsch zum ersten Urlaub ! ;-) hihi
Ich kann DIr Nord-Holland empfehlen.Ecke Schagen,Sint Maartenszee,Anna Paulowna.
Dort sind sehr viele Polder,der NordHolland Kanal,etc....
Die Gegend ist Entspannung pur- und du oder Ihr seid auch noch direkt am Meer.... ca. 1 km.

Dort gibt es viele schöne und günstige Ferienhäuser zu mieten.

VG

Malabu


----------



## momobobby (3. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*



malabu schrieb:


> Hi Momobobby.....
> 
> erstmal Glückwunsch zum ersten Urlaub ! ;-) hihi
> Ich kann DIr Nord-Holland empfehlen.Ecke Schagen,Sint Maartenszee,Anna Paulowna.
> ...


danke, vielen dank.warst Du den schonmal dort?wenn ja was waren denn so deine erfolge.Ich möchte mir nämlich 100%sicher sein das es mein erster und bester urlaub meines Lebens wird da ich weiß das ich so schnell kein Urlaub mehr machen kann....:c deswegen muss ich alles so organisieren und alles dafür tun, dass es ein unvergessliches Urlaub wird#6 danke Dir finde ich echt supi#6


----------



## Udo561 (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*

Hi,
schau dir mal das hier an http://www.ferienparkleukermeer.de/

Die Ferienanlage liegt direkt an 2 Seen die mit der Maas verbunden sind #6
An Fisch gibt es so ziemlich alles was man(n) sich wünscht.
Und im Sommer fängst du garantiert was 
Freizeitangebote sind reichlich vorhanden
Keine Ahnung wie alt du bist , auf dem Platz gibt es auch eine Diskothek .
Wenn du spezielle Fragen dazu hast kannst du mir ne PN schicken , ich wohne da und kenne mich besstens aus :q
Gruß Udo


----------



## momobobby (4. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*



Udo561 schrieb:


> Hi,
> schau dir mal das hier an http://www.ferienparkleukermeer.de/
> 
> Die Ferienanlage liegt direkt an 2 Seen die mit der Maas verbunden sind #6
> ...


 das hört sich ja mal echt supi an#6bin 24jahre aber möchte meine ruhe im Urlaub haben(keine disco-kein stress>mein erster urlaub).ich komme aufjedenfall nochmals auf das Angebot zurück.werde dir mal die tage eine PN schicken aber aufjedenfall erst mal Herzlichen Dank für deine nette hilfe/unterstützung.danke#6bis die tage dann|wavey:


----------



## kspr (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*

Ich denke wenn du deine Erwartungen so hoch ansetzt, wird der Urlaub aufjedenfall ein reinfall :/


----------



## zanderzone (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*



kspr schrieb:


> Ich denke wenn du deine Erwartungen so hoch ansetzt, wird der Urlaub aufjedenfall ein reinfall :/


#6 so wird es sein!!


----------



## snofla (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*



momobobby schrieb:


> danke, vielen dank.warst Du den schonmal dort?wenn ja was waren denn so deine erfolge.Ich möchte mir nämlich 100%sicher sein das es mein erster und bester urlaub meines Lebens wird da ich weiß das ich so schnell kein Urlaub mehr machen kann....:c deswegen muss ich alles so organisieren und alles dafür tun, dass es ein unvergessliches Urlaub wird#6 danke Dir finde ich echt supi#6





schade aber das kann ich dir nicht versprechen,es liegt immer dran was man aus der Situation macht.........


ich tipp auch auf Reinfall


----------



## Udo561 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*

Hi,
es kommt doch immer darauf an was der TE sich so vorstellt.
Willst du hauptsächlich angeln oder musst du den Fisch deines Lebens fangen.
Welche Erwartung hast du denn ?
Ich würde mich mal nicht so unter Druck setzten , dann klappt alles andere wie von alleine.
Gruß Udo


----------



## momobobby (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*

sorry vielleicht habt IHR ALLE mich falsch verstanden oder ich habe mich zu hoch ausgesprochen aber das mit dem 100% garantifang war jetzt nicht so ernst gemeint oder meint ihr wirklich ich weiß nicht das auch an den besten tagen kein fisch beißen  kann???!!!jeder tag ist ein anglertag aber nicht jeder ein fangtag,ich weiß!!!!!!!!!!das ist mein erster urlaub und ich wollte damit allgemein nur sagen das ich ohne fisch aufjedenfall nicht nachhause fahren kann(oder ist das wieder zu unverständlich)!!!Ich kenne mich nicht aus in holland und habe deswegen nach rat gefragt....sorry wenn das so übertrieben rüber kam leute!!!weiß nächste mal bescheid...


----------



## momobobby (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*

,,Ich möchte mir nämlich 100%sicher sein das es mein erster und bester urlaub meines Lebens wird da ich weiß das ich so schnell kein Urlaub mehr machen
kann....:c deswegen muss ich alles so organisieren und alles dafür tun,dass es ein unvergessliches Urlaub wird:
ANT: damit ist zb das gewässer gemeint das es nicht voller wasserpest ist oder die ferienhäuser der letzte dreck ist.Allgemein:das ich nicht etwas buche und dann der letzte dreck ist denn dann kann ich gleich in Balkonien urlaub machen.war nicht alles aufs angeln und Gewässer bezogen.Aber weiß bescheid das ich mich nächste mal deutlicher aussprechen muss....


----------



## snofla (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*

auf welche Flossenträger wollt ihr denn fischen???????? und an welchen Gewässern .....See Kanäle oder Nordsee


----------



## Udo561 (5. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*

Hi,
na ja , kannst mal mein Profil anklicken , da siehste zumindest schon mal ne kleine Auswahl der Fische die dich am Leukermeer und in der Maas erwarten.
Und was die Unterkünfte angeht , na ja , ist ein 5 Sterne Platz hier, da machste zumindest auch nichts falsch.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
Udo


----------



## momobobby (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*

wir möchten auf Raubfische angeln und würden uns gerne am see uns aufhalten wollen.


----------



## Udo561 (6. Februar 2010)

*AW: Holland gewässer tipp*

Hi,
ja , würde dann ja passen , der Campingplatz grenzt direkt an einen See.
Aber da gibt es sicher auch noch einige andere schöne Plätze , ich finde es hier eben super , kenne keinen vergleichbaren Campingplatz.
Gruß vom Leukermeer,
udo


----------

